# Brown and tan caterpillars in my living room.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe larvae? Do they have feet?


----------



## Sonia P (May 17, 2021)

Hi, 

It was moving quickly. I think it had feet, although I didn’t take a picture of it’s underside ☹

If I find another I’ll make sure to check.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Sonia P nice to meet you and welcome!

Those are two caterpillars. As a rule caterpillars eat leaves on live plants, though there are exceptions. 

If they just seemed to be crawling about, I think they're moth caterpillars looking for a place to spin their cocoons and turn into moths and fly away. 

I seriously doubt they're anything to worry about.

If you have further questions, ask! We live to advise and talk about bugs and much else . . . .


----------

